# What Is Calibre



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello. Don't know much about the watch terms and was wondering what does a calibre mean ???


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

It's the type of movement in a watch, ie, the movement model number if you like..

John 

Edit- i maybe should have said that the id for the calibre# is usually below the balance


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Johnbaz has it about right, Tony. :yes: You'll often see somethimg like Cal 2408H or ETA xxxx on a forum like this where an owner has perhaps opened a watch and sussed out exactly what the movement is inside. Then, when he posts a picture he can add the information as an extra for others. Some folks keep a comprehensive list of their collection and the movements used. 

Timex tend to be quoted as just "a #23 movement" - maybe Ticka's aren't posh enough to have calibers :rofl2:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caliber_(horology)

Hth.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mel said:


> Timex tend to be quoted as just "a #23 movement" - maybe Ticka's aren't posh enough to have calibers :rofl2:


Bit like some Seikos really. 

'Common or garden' Seiko 7A38 quartz chrono' movements were just stamped 7A38A on their backplates ....

But when the same 15 jewel movements were later used by Cartier in the Ferrari Formula quartz chrono's ....

They mysteriously became *Ferrari CAL. 531* (CAL. = standard abbreviation for 'caliber').


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Very interesting I didn't know Cartier/Ferrari used Seiko movements.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> Very interesting I didn't know Cartier/Ferrari used Seiko movements.


Cartier did multiple face colour / bracelet / strap variants of their '7A38' -







Sorry, Cal. 531. :fool:

Here's a few of the more commonly seen models - there are DOZENS more variations on the same watch case:




























Obvious when you look at the dial face layout / markings, eh, Bry ?









They also did a few pretty awful-looking re-branded 7A48's too:










Edit: There's a N.O.S. Yellow / Grey striped Cartier / Ferrari 7A48 dial (only) on eBay: item # 350390284833. :yucky:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Interesting I wonder if Cartier were using Ionicoat/Precicoat to coat their watch cases. 

Regs

Bry


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Timex tend to be quoted as just "a #23 movement" - maybe Ticka's aren't posh enough to have calibers :rofl2:
> ...


Interesting :thumbsup:

There seem to be quite a few well known brands these days that 'modify' others' movements and proclaim them to be 'in-house' calibres.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

dapper said:


> Interesting :thumbsup:
> 
> There seem to be quite a few well known brands these days that 'modify' others' movements and proclaim them to be 'in-house' calibres.


That,Unless these companies are being supplied with unfinished ''Base'' calibres


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> Interesting I wonder if Cartier were using Ionicoat/Precicoat to coat their watch cases.


And even the 'Gold' bits are just gold-plated 'base metal' - just like Seiko. 

But seriously ....

The coating on those Cartier Ferrari Formula chrono's above is kind of a *very* dark gunmetal colour, not black.

If I compare my own Cartier Ferrari Formula with my Seiko 7A38-725A, their finish and colours are very similar.

The 7A38-725A (and one 7A38-6080) are Titanium Carbide coated - instead of the more usual black chrome plate.

Just another useless anorak fact. :bag:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

dapper said:


> There seem to be quite a few well known brands these days that 'modify' others' movements and proclaim them to be 'in-house' calibres.


There's some mention of that in this thread I found on a NZ watch forum: http://timekeeper.co.nz/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=502

Don't worry about the title (What happen to Citizen Watch Co ?) .... read on down. :book:

Including, Shock, Horror:



> Breitling Cal. 51 is Citizen Miyota Y652


They've also posted about the use of Seiko 7A38/7A48 movements in the Cartier Ferrari Formulas.

Used some of the same photos too - cribbed from the same source as I used. :hypocrite:


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

TiC is a good coating far superior to black chrome!

Didn't Girard Perregaux make Ferrari watches also?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> Didn't Girard Perregaux make Ferrari watches also?


Oh Yes - quite a few models, including their lovely Ferrari 330/P4. :wub:


----------

